# Raw Feeding Plan



## Rotty16 (Mar 26, 2014)

I was wondering what you guys and gals that have been doing this for awhile think would be a good weekly schedule plan after transition? I have two Rottweiler for this plan would be for two 100lb dogs. At the local butcher I am able to get beef, beef hearts, chickens quarters, organs, turkey necks, pork, pork hearts, and rabbits ever now and then.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Here's a good site to have a look at:
Raw Fed Dogs - Natural Prey Model Rawfeeding Diet

I am no expert but I have two greyhounds and feed them a variety of proteins, beef, horse, organs (mostly liver), tripe, chicken frames, brisket bones, tinned fish once a week (they won't eat it raw), an egg every day, coconut oil once a week or when I remember maybe 1 Tbs. I also give them half a pig's head every now and then and at the moment they are getting minced chicken (because it was a good deal). Beef and lamb heart also but it is quite expensive here.
Sometimes they also get whole possum, would love to feed them rabbit but you have to shoot your own here and I don't have a gun.
Your diet looks pretty good and I think having 3 different proteins each week is a good place to start, according to a raw fed vet here in NZ.
If you can buy in bulk it will work out cheaper. Do you have any raw co-ops near you? we don't in NZ but we do have many raw petfood suppliers and lots of people who live rurally feed their dogs with homekill.
Anyway someone else will be able to offer you some tips.

Sorry just realised I haven't answered your question!! I won't say because I am not sure for you.
Good luck.


----------



## Rotty16 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sozzle, I have not found a raw coop near me. It looked like we had some in Jacksonville fl at one point, but have had to luck getting in contact with them. My local butcher is good on some products. Hearts at my butcher seem a little much but could be wrong. It is a 1.49 a pound.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

That's actually pretty good compared to what we pay here. (currency converter - NZ$1 = US86c) we would pay NZ$6-8 for two pounds (1kg) of beef or lamb hearts. In fact lamb is more expensive and yes we are surrounded by them, but I can actually get beef hearts at around $7 per kg if I buy 10kg at a time which I sometimes do.

Beef liver is much cheaper than lamb and pork kidneys are cheap. Pork hearts which you never see in the shops are also quite cheap if you order them specially but I have to order a box at a time which is around 16kg worth. I get my tripe at a good price from a petfood supplier, she delivers to my town once a month and it works out to $3.50 per kg which is the cheapest I've found hereabouts, unless I had my own beasties.

I do supplement my dogs with NZ made dogroll which is lightly cooked meat with rice, as our circumstances changed last year and I can't afford to go totally raw at the moment. The dogroll is not much cheaper actually per kg but I have rung the manufacturer a couple of times and grilled them on their ingredients I am happy as they contain 80-90% good NZ animal protein, even though it isn't raw. I don't feed any kibble.
More and more people are starting to feed raw here and see the benefits which 'unfortunately' means that some things have gone up in price like chicken frames and they are a real bugger to find cheaply.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

An exact schedule isn't a must, just think variety. The varied proteins and organs you can get in there the better. Sometimes it just depends on what you have access to. Try to rotate through at least four different proteins.


----------



## Rotty16 (Mar 26, 2014)

So do you guys feed organs every day? A lot of what I am reading is saying 10 percent organ, but only give liver once a week. So can I give gizzards the rest of the time? Organs is going to be the one thing I cannot get a lot of.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Some people give smaller amounts daily, some give it as a weekly meal. Thats what I personally do. Beef liver is weekly, but I get turkey liver/gizzards with hearts all in one pack and I will split them between ours dogs a few times a week.


----------



## Rotty16 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok, I am not at that point yet. If I understand this right though I don't have to give organ meat daily? If they need two pounds a day, I can do muscle meat a few times a week. Then the other couple of days I can do a combo of organ meat and muscle meat to get the 2lbs. Also how often do you give bone in meats? Do get their weekly bone I am either going to do a day of turkey necks (45ish bone) or chicken quarters (30ish percent). With those two items should I do them like twice a week to get there proper bone intake?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

No, you don't have to give organs daily. You can do it however works for you. 

If your dogs seem to handle bone in meals fine twice a week, then that's fine. If not, and you see more loose stools you can up it more. It really depends on your dog. Some need more, some need less. I don't worry anything about poundage at all. I never have. The math just makes it all too complicated, and it's easy to over think it all. I feed according to their body weight, and throw in a glob of organ (usually liver) on the weekends.


----------



## Rotty16 (Mar 26, 2014)

naturalfed, Thank you picked up a 40lb case of chicken qrters today will feed that is all goes well. I will pick a 55 case of beef hearts next week for the next meat I am going to go too.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

How long have you been on raw? I apologize if I am getting this wrong, but if you are still on your first week/protein with raw, it's a little to soon for heart. Turkey would be your next one, but if you can get heart at a good price there is nothing wrong with getting it and hanging on to it for a few weeks.


----------



## Rotty16 (Mar 26, 2014)

I am on week one. I am was going to do chicken qrters for 2 to 3 weeks. If they are doing well was going to go over to beef hearts for a few weeks, then onto pork. After that I was going to start bringing in organs in about 2 months or so.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, beef hearts are a bit rich to start out with. I'd do your chicken quarters, then turkey along with the chicken, and then onto pork before starting beef, then beef hearts. With the organs, I feed a little bit everyday because my older dog will not touch anything but goat spleen, so I have to force feed her and it's easier doing a little bit each day than a big meal once a week. Is your butcher able to order in some organs for you? And have you had a look at supermarkets? I buy from supermarkets (except when I go to IL once a year and stock up on odd proteins fro Rawpaws) and can get a pretty good variety. I've had a look at the raw co-ops, and you are right, I can't see anything for your area either. There is a co-op in central FL and I know they deliver to some outlying cities, maybe they go north once in a while. Someone, who use to be on here lives in Georgia, I'm picking my brains trying to remember who it is so I can ask them who they source from.


----------



## Rotty16 (Mar 26, 2014)

So as far as turkey can I just do turkey necks? I know they are high in bone. As far as organs at butcher I can get chicken liver, gizzard, pork liver, beef liver, and I think I can get hog maw. Not sure what that is. lol The local pet store sells blue ridge so I am able to get my green tripe from there.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh man, I think your're golden. You get about as much variety as I do. Normally, I can get beef liver, turkey liver, chicken liver, veal liver all from Publix. I add in other organs from Rawpaws in IL, I order a heap of different organs which will last me a year. But then again, I'm only feeding 30lb and 40lb dogs. If you have a look in the freezer section of your supermarket, there's a good chance you'll find turkey livers there, in a tub. You know, if I were you, I'd start with the chicken, and then maybe go to boneless pork along with bone in chicken. Then when they are ok with the pork, change the bone in chicken to turkey necks, so it would be boneless pork and turkey necks.


----------



## Rotty16 (Mar 26, 2014)

ok sounds good. I will do some price comparing on pork butts and loins. I maybe able to get pork cheaper on base. I thought about ordering from my pet carnivore in IN for organs, but shipping is nuts.


----------



## saya (Oct 25, 2010)

I gotten pork maw before It's pork stomach. I only gave it as nice little snack. I think it is OK you can ask the place how it is prepared if it is bleached or pre cooked or whatever..

I didn't asked the butcher people when I got it I didn't think to.

This thread talks on it some. 
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/19670-pork-maw.html


----------



## rhi-smith (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi guys,

I have just joined the site so that I can find out a bit more about raw feeding. I have a 12 week old French bulldog who has only ever been raw fed. My partner has taken charge of the 'menu' but we feel like we are winging it a little bit. At the moment he is eating a chicken mince that has bone in which is bought from a pet shop. In addition to this we put in some different vegetables. He seems to enjoy it and always scoffs it all down.

Any advice would be great, we are concerned that he might not be getting all of the nutrients that he needs to grow up to be big and strong!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

You will need to make sure he gets organs in his diet which should make up 10% of what he eats. Half of the organ you feed should be liver and the other half should be other secreting organs like kidney or pancreas. 

You should also try to vary the protein sources as much as possible. Usually 4 different proteins is the recommended minimum. So with the chicken you are feeding now you could do turkey, beef and pork. 

Adding raw fish or fish oil is also recommended for omega 3s if you are feeding commercially raised meat.


----------

